# Laptop wont boot to burned CD's



## radar762 (Mar 22, 2006)

I am trying to run Bart PE on a laptop to repair some disk errors. For some odd reason, the pc simply wont boot to a burned cd, no matter what I try. If I pop in my original WINXP cd, the pc boots to that fine and begins the intall process. Thats not really what I need, but at least I know it WILL boot to a CD. Here is what I have tried so far:

1. Settings in BIOS are correct. 
2. Flashed BIOS with latest version.
3. Burned Bart PE at slow speed (4x) to verify compatibility with older CD drives.
4. Made certain my CD's ARE bootable.
5. Used ISO Buster to pull the original Microsoft Boot Image off off my WINXP cd. Used NERO Burning ROM and made CD with that image. NO LUCK.

I cant think of anything else to do here. This is odd, its like this laptop has a hatred for burned CD or something. Help please....Thanks.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

"This is odd, its like this laptop has a hatred for burned CD or something. Help please....Thanks."

Thats possible. A burnt cd isn't like a comercial cd. A different method is used to create them and some aging cd readers have trouble reading the blue ( Darker) cdroms. You can either try a new cdrom drive or a different type\manufacturer of cds that could have a different color that your laptop can read.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please, one thread for an issue, don't carpet-bomb us! Continue here: http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/451805-laptop-wont-boot-burned-cds.html


----------

